# torque-gen 3.3 und MySQL syntax



## dope_ (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich verwende torque 3.3 (was an sich nicht relevant sein dürfte) und MySQL 5, sowie HeidiSQL.

Torque generiert die MySQL-Syntax autom., jedoch bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung beim ausführen - Ich solle doch bitte die Syntax überprüfen.
Da ich dies getan habe und keine Unterschiede oder Fehler zu den Angaben von mysql finde, frage ich hier nach:


```
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# users
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
drop table if exists users;

CREATE TABLE users
(
    USERID INTEGER(8) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
    USERNAME VARCHAR(99) NOT NULL,
    PASSWORD VARCHAR(99) NOT NULL,
    INACTIVE INTEGER,
    PRIMARY KEY(USERID),
    UNIQUE (USERNAME, USERID)) TYPE=InnoDB;


# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# authorities
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
drop table if exists authorities;

CREATE TABLE authorities
(
    USERID INTEGER(8) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
    AUTHORITY VARCHAR,
    PRIMARY KEY(USERID),
		UNIQUE (USERID)) TYPE=InnoDB;


# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
# book
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------
drop table if exists book;

CREATE TABLE book
(
    BOOKID INTEGER(8) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
    NAME VARCHAR(50) NOT NULL,
    DESCRIPTION VARCHAR(250) NOT NULL,
    AUTHOR VARCHAR(99) NOT NULL,
    RELEASEDATE DATETIME NOT NULL,
    PRICE DECIMAL(10,2) NOT NULL,
    PRIMARY KEY(BOOKID),
    UNIQUE (BOOKID));

ALTER TABLE users
    ADD CONSTRAINT users_FK_1
    FOREIGN KEY (USERID)
    REFERENCES authorities (USERID);

ALTER TABLE authorities
    ADD CONSTRAINT authorities_FK_1
    FOREIGN KEY (USERID)
    REFERENCES users (USERID);
```


----------

